# Comfortmaker RPJ II Ignites then shuts off?



## SELLC

Okay. Its back to doing the same thing.

On a side note, I noticed that I had cranked the thermostat to 80's while messing with it. I turned it back down to 75 and its now doing the same thing, little fan kicks on, element heats up, gas ignites and then right away the flame goes out. I even tried to raise it back up to 80 again, but the same thing.

Not sure what to look for, but Im having fun. :laughing:


----------



## SELLC

I am wondering possibly if the thermostat is the problem.

I guess everyone here is sleeping, and why not, its only 4am! LOL

I have a Honeywell 9324 old school style thermostat with the mercury switch.


----------



## SELLC

Well I am thinking about heading to the home depot here in a few hours.

I am going to buy one of them newer Honeywell Digital thermostats. I been wanting to make the upgrade for awhile now, and at less than $20 for the thermostat Ill take it on the chin should it not be the problem.

Here is the link for the thermostat
http://www.homedepot.com/Electrical...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

Honeywell Model number - RTH221B Digital read out.


----------



## yuri

Remove and clean the flame sensor (rod with porcelain on the left) with fine emory paper and the face of the burner it sits in front of. That furnace is notorious for having cracked heat exchangers and popped compression rivets that hold the heat ex together. After running for awhile the heat exchanger expands and the crack opens up and that may be your real problem. I would get a Comfortmaker tech to carefully check it or just start budgeting for a new one as that one is on its last legs. The circuit board may be failing and now it becomes a money pit. I have seen dozens of them fail/heat exchangers, in the last few yrs. With the tax rebates now may be a good time for a new one.


----------



## biggles

the one thing you are saying with out realizing it is....the small fan stays on when the burner cycles off.the stats first acytion when it calls is to start the INDUCED DRAFT motor to pressurize the burner chamber.that air being delivered is monitored by a pressure switch with a tube into the small fans discharge duct...that has to remain closed thru the heating/burner running if for any reason it "bounces"the burner goes off and the pilot recycles to start...check the switch.put the gas valve to PILOT position and use the furnace toggle to power up and down with the stat calling...see if the switch closes on fan stat put an OHM meter on the 2 wires connection to check the action.clean the squirrel rounds on that small fan also might be rounded with dirt?


----------



## SELLC

Well I purchased that $19.98 thermostat today and installed it. I was impressed with it and all the features for the money.

It did NOT seem to fix the problem, however I was interested in getting a digital temp read out unit anyway. Installation was pretty simple.

I am realizing that it is doing the same thing, exhaust fan turns on, hot surface ignitor glowing, gas valve opening, flame ignites and then within a few seconds it shuts off. I then pulled the lower panel of the furnace and found the contol module and checked the switch for the lower door. Door switch is fine, however I noticed that when the system shuts down, just after the furnace lights, the diagnostic light blinks 6 times. 

I have a "The General 90" style control panel. Dont know what six blinks means, but I would be interested in knowing.

I see some folks think this unit is on its last legs, so if you could also tell me what I am looking at in terms of cost if I just went ahead and purchased an entire brand new furnace. I would likley install it myself. I looked on HomeDepot online and also Lowes but I didnt see any furnaces!?

I would really like to fix this one, even if I installed a new one, I would take this unit out to the gargae and attempt to repair it for use out there, where it wont be used as much. Regardless, I appreciate the help thus far.


----------



## sgthvac

Did you clean the flame sensor as Yuri suggested. Thats more than likely the problem. The other things that Yuri talked about are accurate as well. As if I need to confirm Yuri's comments. He's been in the business longer than I have. If you don't have a CO detector I'd go buy one because your furnace is on it's last leg.


----------



## yuri

There is a list of red blink codes stamped on the control and or the back of the lower furnace door.


----------



## SELLC

Just to be sure I have added another photo of what I think the flame sensor is.

Also can anyone give me information about what 6 blinks on the module means?

Thanks


----------



## SELLC

yuri said:


> There is a list of red blink codes stamped on the control and or the back of the lower furnace door.


Ok. I didnt see that before I responded. Ill check it out and clean the flame sensor right now and report back.


----------



## yuri

That is the flame sensor.


----------



## sgthvac

Yes thats the flame sensor. As far as 6 blinks, have no clue. each manufacturer has there own codes. Would need the manuel for the unit.


----------



## SELLC

Ok, just as Yuri said the flash code is on the back of the panel.

It reads-

1 Flash = System Lockout
2 Flash = Pressure Switch stuck Closed
3 Flash = Pressure Switch stuck Open
4 Flash = Open high limit switch
5 Flash = Open roll out switch

Dont see anything about six flashes, however I know it's six blinks because I have counted it 4 times now. I know I am not going crazy!:laughing:


----------



## SELLC

I wonder if they consider anything more than 5 flashes a contenuous flash? Seems odd because after it flashes 6 times there is a brief pause and it will flash 6 times again, and again. 

It also says

Continuous Flashing = Flame Sensed with no call for heat.

I also wonder if maybe the guy did not wire the thermostat to the module proper. Seems to be some strange things going on there. Ill post more about that after I clean up the flame sensor.

This will be my second winter in this house, and I recall this thing not working the greatest last year. Early this spring we had to call our gas company because out meter was leaking and you could smell natural gas outside the house. The tech whom came out said that our regulator was bad, but also said that he would replace our meter. I took photos of the entire ordeal and requested them to check the accuracy of the meter since there was moisture, bugs, sticks and other debris inside the guage. I figured I would put that out there as well. I was told by the State of Michigan that our gas provider has an obligation to replace any meter that has not been in service for more than a year. I bought my house as a foreclosure and it sat empty for several years. Still no word from the gas company on the accuracy of that meter. What really honks me off is that these utility companies expect us to tow the line, yet when it comes to them towing the line... HA!


----------



## SELLC

Well I pulled out the flame sensor rod and cleaned it up. Seems to be working now, however I will have to keep an eye on it over night to see. 

It makes sence that the sensor could cut the gas, but it didnt seem all that dirty. Im just glad the heat is flowing again.

If this works I will be sure to report back. I am also going to start a few other threads because I am also insulating my attic and had some questions. I also have another heater in the garage that I am trying to fix. 

I sure hope this works, and thanks everyone for the help so far! :thumbup:

If the flame sensor makes a big diffrence and the problems go away should I purchase and install a new one for good measure?

The first photo is before I cleaned it, the second on after. I used some steel wool and fine sand paper to clean it.


----------



## SELLC

Guys, I know it aint morning yet, but this thing hasnt missed a beat since I cleaned that flame sensor!

I think we got it beat! :thumbup1:

Set my new digital thermostat to 75 (Manual overide) and as soon as she dips to 73 she kicks on, flame stays lit and does what its supposed to do.

Im really impressed and I hope it keeps working. Thanks a whole lot guys! I could not have done it without you!

I am still considering getting another flame sensor to have as a backup, unless you guys dont think its nessisary.

Anyway, thanks again!


----------



## yuri

Unless you break the porcelain a flame sensor should not need replacing. Get the heat exchanger inspected for cracks and the popped rivets. Huge safety issue there. If you have a A coil directly on top of the furnace then it cannot be easily inspected. A small guy can remove the fan and crawl in and look at it from the bottom.


----------



## SELLC

Do you really think that is necessary? Won’t the roll out sensor detect if the heat exchanger is damaged? 

My unit does have an AC coil on top of it, and about the only person who could fit into the unit would be my kid, whom would have no idea what he is looking at. Surly there must be another way to test this?

I realize you are a pro at these things, and your advice has been spot on thus far. So what you say does make me feel a little un-easy.

I would also like to add that the furnace has not skipped a beat since I cleaned that flame sensor. Thank you.


----------



## yuri

The rollout sensor will detect a rollout due to a cracked heat exchanger but we like to catch them before it gets that bad. I also mentioned "budgeting" for a new one. Everyone of my customers pleads poverty when told they need a new furnace. Some people really are strapped for funds and still gamble and live carelessly. Setting aside some $$ and being prepared takes the eventual shock out of the process. Get 2 CO detectors for your house, 1 near your bedroom and 1 in the basement near the stairwell. Take a GOOD look at the flames before the fan cuts in. Then look at them after the fan runs and again after 5 minutes. If cracked you should see the flames being disturbed and sometimes rolling back.


----------



## SELLC

Got it... I may send the kid in the hold tomorrow after school with the camera, if he will go along with it. I have a CO detector out in the garage, batteries are dead, but I will move it into the house. I only have one level so I think I shal place it in the kids room. I am a mechanic so I have been exposed to a lot of CO in my time, but thanks for the heads up.


----------



## bmccarron

Someone please correct me if i am wrong, but having a CO detector directly in the garage is a bad idea, as it will continuously be exposed to some amounts of CO making the detector less effective if I am right? Unless of course he is just storing it there and then just disregard.


----------



## SELLC

I often times have vehicles running in the garage with exhaust tubes. I unplugged it because the battery was dead and kept beeping all the time. I have been exposed to so much CO thru my life its not even funny. It doesnt take much for me to start getting that acid like taste in my mouth. Heck sometimes I am forced to take a wiff of the tail pipe of my own accord! (And Im not talking about a Honda). 

I dont keep many 9 volt batteries, as very few things take them anymore. Guess Ill need to pick one up.

Edit - It is a detached 3 car garage I should add.


----------



## bmccarron

SellC,

From other things I have read you may want to consider getting a new one to ensure its accuracy, while of course getting that heat exchanger checked. Heck for what you might pay for a 2 pack of 9v batteries these days, it might not be all that much more for a plug in CO detector!


----------



## SELLC

The one I got is a plug in style, but it has a battery back up... I would think ALL of them have this feature, no?

I got mine some 3 years ago. Used it for 6 months and then just gave up because it would go off every time I brought in a car. 

I recall it being almost $50, wonder if they have come down in price? Ill have to surf the HomeDepot again, boy I like that website. :laughing:


----------



## hvaclover

You are counting six blinks?

That sixth fault was built in to the General 90 board in anticipation of safety up grades.

In the configuration you have it will react to many extraneous borderline safety situations.


You have a bad heat exchanger. The press switch on that system would flutter due to changing pressures in the penetrated heat exchanger, and when the sensor became grounded or dirty the sixth fault light tripped.


----------



## SELLC

You really think the heat exchanger is bad?

Its been working great every since I cleaned the flame sensor. :yes:

I'm going to try and get a photo of the heat exchanger, and Ill even plug in the CO detector to see if any CO's are lurking, but I live by the age old rule of "If it aint broke, dont fix it."

Did I mention my snowblower was made in 1978? :laughing:


----------



## hvaclover

SELLC said:


> You really think the heat exchanger is bad?
> 
> Its been working great every since I cleaned the flame sensor. :yes:
> 
> I'm going to try and get a photo of the heat exchanger, and Ill even plug in the CO detector to see if any CO's are lurking, but I live by the age old rule of "If it aint broke, dont fix it."
> 
> Did I mention my snowblower was made in 1978? :laughing:


Your snow blower won't kill you in your sleep. Your furnace can.

Yuri speaks from a position of authority as he has plenty of experience
and technical knowledge.

I on the other hand speak from position of a dealer for your ICP product.

Of which I have been one since their inception in Mi back in the late '80s.

I have replaced enough bad heat exchangers and whole furnaces for the reason that Yuri stated.

We can't protect you from your self, but we can no longer any more qustions if you insist on using that equipment with out getting it checked throughly.

You are in Plymouth and I am in Macomb County; there is a supplier in the area who can provide you with a suprior dealer in your area that can give you the final word on your furnace
*ANN ARBOR BRANCH*
*MAP * 
734-662-3184 Phone 



*FA**RMINGTON BRANCH*
*MAP*
248-477-4900 Phone 


Call which ever is closest to you to give your self peace of mind.

Please get back to us with what the out come is. We help for no money on this board because the business has been good to us. It is a way we give back.

But in the mean time I am going to ask the mod to temporarily close this thread.


----------



## hvaclover

Quote:
Originally Posted by *SELLC*  
_You really think the heat exchanger is bad?

Its been working great every since I cleaned the flame sensor. :yes:

I'm going to try and get a photo of the heat exchanger, and Ill even plug in the CO detector to see if any CO's are lurking, but I live by the age old rule of "If it aint broke, dont fix it."

Did I mention my snowblower was made in 1978? :laughing:

Contact the right people at the numbers I left. They have telescopic TV cameras that get down inside with out disassembling the whole furnace.
_


----------



## SELLC

Got my CO detector out of the garage and got a new 9volt. I then placed the CO unit inside the furnace room and cycled the heater to 80 degrees. No alarm. I also did a test in the bathroom, which is right next to the furnace room. I kept the door closed and still no alarm.

I think its safe to say the furnace is not putting out CO. Ill keep the CO detector in action over the winter just in case, but I think my furnace just needed the flame sensor cleaned.

Thanks guys, if I can ever help with some car advice, I owe you one.


----------



## hvaclover

SELLC said:


> Got my CO detector out of the garage and got a new 9volt. I then placed the CO unit inside the furnace room and cycled the heater to 80 degrees. No alarm. I also did a test in the bathroom, which is right next to the furnace room. I kept the door closed and still no alarm.
> 
> I think its safe to say the furnace is not putting out CO. Ill keep the CO detector in action over the winter just in case, but I think my furnace just needed the flame sensor cleaned.
> 
> Thanks guys, if I can ever help with some car advice, I owe you one.



Sorry to inform you but you didn't prove anything. You have an old detector that by now has a weak sensor. And just to further educate you, even a good detector won't alarm until dangerous level are present for an extended period of time. They are made that way because the first detectors would give nuisance alarms. That means that they were going off when the lowest levels of CO that occur in homes from cooking, furnace start up and water heater start up chimney spillage.

You got a bum detector and an even worse furnace and you won't have a chance when one of those heat exchanger cells opens like a clam shell.

I just hope I am not watching the WXYZ news and they mention Monoxide deaths in Plymouth.


----------



## yuri

That is so incredibly true. Once you have seen flames rolling out the front of one of them you will take this issue seriously. They can split wide open in a hurry. Not worth compromising your familiy's safety and health.


----------



## hvaclover

This thread should have been killed because by leaving it DIYs will take it as Cart`Blanch to do the same. They're gonna assume that if the site admin didn't think it dangerous enough to delete there is no threat hazard.

NICE GOING ADMIN!:thumbsup:


----------



## yuri

I think most intelligent people will trust the Pro's advice and do the right thing. The buck savers won't. You can lead a horse to water but you cannot make em drink.


----------



## hvaclover

We have an old saying from the old country "You can put BaBa in the yoke but she won't plow.":laughing:

I think think it's the same in Ukraine?


----------



## SELLC

I dont see how I can respond any further without pissing anyone off.

What can I expect when I show a photo of a good condition heat exchanger? That it will in time go? Isnt that something that can happen to anyones furnace at any time? 

I understand you telling me that the unit it prone to failure, heck I know lots of vehicles that are known for problems, but I dont tell the customer to buy a new one.

Is it a matter of saving a buck? No... I have already requested prices for a newer unit with no $$ figures. I am also considering purchasing a wood burner too. Ive installed a CO detector and thats not good enough.

I thank you for the help, my issues were resolved.


----------



## yuri

BaBa and Gido have a nice pension and don't have to plow anymore.:thumbup:


----------



## bmccarron

SellC,

As a fellow parent, I implore you to spend a few bucks just to have someone come out and check that for you. Children, the elderly and pets are most susceptible to CO Poisoning and will show symptoms and become affected by CO much more quickly then someone who is in the prime of life and healthy. I want to say the estimated life expectancy of a CO detector is about 3-5 years. Especially since you had it in the garage, the sensor repeatedly was exposed to CO reducing its effeciency and not making it reliable. Worst case they find you need a new furnace, best case they give you the green light and say all is well and you are good for yet another season. I am in no way trying to call you cheap...believe me we all need to watch our pennies in this economy, but I know I would certainly sleep better know the very device protecting my family from the cold was keeping the air inside our home free of Carbon Monoxide. Please let us know.


----------



## hvaclover

bmccarron said:


> SellC,
> 
> As a fellow parent, I implore you to spend a few bucks just to have someone come out and check that for you. Children, the elderly and pets are most susceptible to CO Poisoning and will show symptoms and become affected by CO much more quickly then someone who is in the prime of life and healthy. I want to say the estimated life expectancy of a CO detector is about 3-5 years. Especially since you had it in the garage, the sensor repeatedly was exposed to CO reducing its effeciency and not making it reliable. Worst case they find you need a new furnace, best case they give you the green light and say all is well and you are good for yet another season. I am in no way trying to call you cheap...believe me we all need to watch our pennies in this economy, but I know I would certainly sleep better know the very device protecting my family from the cold was keeping the air inside our home free of Carbon Monoxide. Please let us know.


decent of you to make a good case. Regretfully we see the personality type in question all to often in the hvac profession. They like to stir things up for reasons only they know. Perhaps the OP finds glee in getting a rise out of people. Or they are just throw out lines just to see who bites.
Seems to me the more emotionally charged responses the OP gets the more happy he becomes.

If not than why would he still be lurking in the background when he said he was done.

Not very scrupulous behavior.


----------



## SELLC

hvaclover said:


> If not than why would he still be lurking in the background when he said he was done.
> 
> Not very scrupulous behavior.


Now I am a lurker? :laughing:

You do know I do get an e-mail every time someone replies, dont you?

You speak of my personality, yet you are the one with a vampire for an avatar. :laughing: HVACLover, do you make it a practice of selling people a new furnace under the pretence that it "Could go any day" or "On its last legs"?

In the automotive business we are not permitted to use scare tactics to up-sell jobs, and if the part isnt BROKEN we cant replace it, unless the customers request to do so. Maybe when someone comes in for a tune up tomorrow I can sell them an engine, because it could go any day.


----------



## hvaclover

SELLC said:


> Now I am a lurker? :laughing:
> 
> You do know I do get an e-mail every time someone replies, dont you?
> 
> You speak of my personality, yet you are the one with a vampire for an avatar. :laughing: HVACLover, do you make it a practice of selling people a new furnace under the pretence that it "Could go any day" or "On its last legs"?
> 
> In the automotive business we are not permitted to use scare tactics to up-sell jobs, and if the part isnt BROKEN we cant replace it, unless the customers request to do so. Maybe when someone comes in for a tune up tomorrow I can sell them an engine, because it could go any day.


Sir: your low shots mean nothing to me. If you knew my name you would recognize my company and would not make unfounded ethics accusations.

I question your judgment in assuming a piece of equipment is in fine shape because your ineffective monoxide detector did not go off in lieu of a professional check of your furnace. You have been counseled by life long pros who know your brand and model as well as technically possible.
You brushed off the advice. If you come to DIY sites that have pros to answer questions you will get the answer to your query but do not shoot the messenger if you get advice that indicates you may have a bad unit.

Save the insolence and just get your furnace checked to ensure your safety.

That is all anyone is saying.


----------



## SELLC

How much does a unit my size sell for if I wanted to purchase a new furnace and install it myself?

Now explain to me how the "Family" can be in danger when my CO detector is not detecting any CO? You claim now my CO detector isnt accurate, yet just pulling a vehicle in my garage trips the alarm. Isnt the danger of a broken heat exchanger the CO? If thats the case, wouldnt levels of CO be considered to be "Safe" by any sane person whom had a CO detector? 

I will be keeping a close eye on my furnace. I think I would just buy a new one before I paid to have someone inspect it. 

Are you truly concerned for my safety? Or are you just pissed off I dodged a bullet this time? How upset are you going to be if I install a new furnace? What will be wrong with that one? Oh I forgot, I am not a "Pro". That means I am just some idiot trying to save a buck.

HVACLover makes it really hard for a guy to say thanks, even if it wasnt directed at him.

So, once agian, Thanks Guys.


----------



## hvaclover

You are exposing it, the sensor, to levels of CO that it was not made to absorb.

As was stated earlier modern detectors will alarm at high levels after a certain duration. 

You are pouring more monoxide into your garage with a car running than any furnace. the amount from a vehicle idling would set off a half dead sensor.


----------



## mzoet

*Comfortmaker RPJ II - Same Problem (no heat sensor?)*

I also have a comfortmaker RPJ II but I can't find a heat sensor!? I've looked at the pictures of the other furnace (in this post) and I see what to look for, but I don't have one. I've replaced the thermostat (the old was was junk anyway) and the ignitor (it's on port 2 and heats up before the gas starts so the gas will ignite). I'm not a furnace guy, but I'd like to figure this one out. Any help on where the flame sensor is would be appreciated! I'll post pictures later today as I'm running late for church


----------



## jjjj

*comfortmaker*

SELLC was right! His advice and discussion totally saved me money. I was annoyed by HVACLover's alarmist conversations with SELLC when the only problem with my Comfortmaker Furnace was a dirty heat probe. I just sanded it down and the house is as warm as apple pie. 

For those that will benefit: remove the burner plate by unscrewing the 10? screws. Find the wire that leads to the back left of the unit. That is the flame/heat probe that is held in place by a flat head screw. Get a long screwdriver and then pull out the probe and sand it down.

The project takes longer to search on the internet than to actually do!

yea SELLC!:thumbup: Keep up the postings and the sharing of information - It's what makes the internet great!


----------



## hvaclover

jjjj said:


> SELLC was right! His advice and discussion totally saved me money. I was annoyed by HVACLover's alarmist conversations with SELLC when the only problem with my Comfortmaker Furnace was a dirty heat probe. I just sanded it down and the house is as warm as apple pie.
> 
> For those that will benefit: remove the burner plate by unscrewing the 10? screws. Find the wire that leads to the back left of the unit. That is the flame/heat probe that is held in place by a flat head screw. Get a long screwdriver and then pull out the probe and sand it down.
> 
> The project takes longer to search on the internet than to actually do!
> 
> yea SELLC!:thumbup: Keep up the postings and the sharing of information - It's what makes the internet great!


You found the sensor? GOOD FOR YOU.:thumbsup:
By the way when was YOUR furnace last professionally checked?

My comments were not alarmist, but another thing that is more important is since this information is being given to you free of charge what gives you the right to judge the content just because you are being told something you don't want to hear? You are killing the messenger because you don't like the news.

This week alone I went on three jobs to give a second opinion and found holes in all three RPJIII heat exchangers you could put your fist thru.

When asked for information the pros do it for free and on their own time.
If you have a service problem with a model that is known to represent health hazard or possibly even death you won't get, at least from me, any helpful info.
I need to be able to look my self in the mirror in the morning.

And I think it's obvious that we derive no monetary benefit from telling a poster his furnace might be bad. Did you think we ggot our work from this board or some such?

So to call us alarmist is asinine because we have nothing to gain except the peace of mind we did not contribute a poster's death.


----------



## hvaclover

jjjj said:


> SELLC was right! His advice and discussion totally saved me money. I was annoyed by HVACLover's alarmist conversations with SELLC when the only problem with my Comfortmaker Furnace was a dirty heat probe. I just sanded it down and the house is as warm as apple pie.
> 
> For those that will benefit: remove the burner plate by unscrewing the 10? screws. Find the wire that leads to the back left of the unit. That is the flame/heat probe that is held in place by a flat head screw. Get a long screwdriver and then pull out the probe and sand it down.
> 
> The project takes longer to search on the internet than to actually do!
> 
> yea SELLC!:thumbup: Keep up the postings and the sharing of information - It's what makes the internet great!


You found the sensor? GOOD FOR YOU.:thumbsup:
By the way when was YOUR furnace last professionally checked?

My comments were not alarmist, but another thing that is more important is since this information is being given to you free of charge what gives you the right to judge the content just because you are being told something you don't want to hear? You are killing the messenger because you don't like the news.

This week alone I went on three jobs to give a second opinion and found holes in all three RPJIII heat exchangers you could put your fist thru.

When asked for information the pros do it for free and on their own time.
If you have a service problem with a model that is known to represent health hazard or possibly even death you won't get , at least from me, any helpful info.
I need to be able to look my self in the mirror in the morning.

And I think it's obvious that we derive no monetary benefit from telling a poster his furnace might be bad. Did you think we ggot our work from this board or some such?

So to call us alarmist is asinine because we have nothing to gain except the peace of mind we did not contribute a poster's death. 

Oh, just so you know---sandpaper is not to be used on flame sensors. Only fine steel wool.

Sandpaper makes deeper scoring marks winch accumulate dirt quicker and 
and causing sensor failure sooner.

Not everything can be learned on the internet.


----------



## hvaclover

SELLC said:


> Now I am a lurker? :laughing:
> 
> You do know I do get an e-mail every time someone replies, dont you?
> 
> You speak of my personality, yet you are the one with a vampire for an avatar. :laughing: HVACLover, do you make it a practice of selling people a new furnace under the pretence that it "Could go any day" or "On its last legs"?
> 
> In the automotive business we are not permitted to use scare tactics to up-sell jobs, and if the part isnt BROKEN we cant replace it, unless the customers request to do so. Maybe when someone comes in for a tune up tomorrow I can sell them an engine, because it could go any day.



No. You were never off line during that entire exchange. You log on icon told the whole story. You were lurking.
Are you so naive to think the pros are selling furnaces from this site?

Tell you what, I keep gents such as your self employed since I have my vehicles maintained and repaired professionally. So don't be so quick to throw stones at this profession while your own has a image problem of it's own to overcome.


----------



## dbcclu

I have a similar problem occuring with my comfortmaker RPG II furnace as well - with one flash. Wondering what you found out. I would like to try and figure out if we need a new system before throwing good money away on a service call plus ?

Thanks!


----------



## yuri

Check the error code legend on the back of the lower door or on the circuit board. Condemmed a 17 yr old RPJ this week due to 3 blown compression rivets. There is a easy way for a Pro or average tech to check those exchangers but our DIE hard friends want to trust CO detectors rather than Pro advice. Must be a pain being a doctor these days with your patients second guessing you with their internet "research".


----------



## hvaclover

yuri said:


> Check the error code legend on the back of the lower door or on the circuit board. Condemmed a 12 yr old RPJ this week due to 3 blown compression rivets. There is a easy way for a Pro or average tech to check those exchangers but our DIE hard friends want to trust CO detectors rather than Pro advice. Must be a bug*er being a doctor these days with your patients second guessing you with their internet "research".



Yuri my Canuckian friend, there are always going to be guys who want to show up tradesman. They are just rabble rousers who want to show that with no formal schooling they can do what we do. I say let them try.

Our state board just cleared a contractor who had a man slaughter charge pending against him. 

A three year old died in the house fire the HO blamed on the contractor.
The limit was open and the contractor was accused of jumping it and said it would be ok.

When the house went up the police arrested the contractor on the statement of the HO who said that even though the contractors invoice indicated "no repair made" the contractor, for a fifty dollar bribe, jumped the limit.

What cleared him was a Radio Shack employee sold the HO a set of alligator clips and a small coil of wire. The HO was complaining to the Radio Shack about the contractor would not repair the furnace due to it's condition.

He came forward and his testimony cleared the contractor.

I just hope to God none of the knuckle heads DIYs who think they are better than a well trained and experienced tech will ever have that happen to them. 

When a guy is giving you free info over the net, he has no interest in selling furnaces, take the advice as gospel.


----------



## yuri

My furnace is safe and sound and all my customers. I have walked away from them with no fee collected if they look like crooks and my boss is happy to pay my time to go there. Had one drunken loony try sue us for no heat. Turned out he got 1180 litres of Propane delivered next day and his tank holds 1200. When our lawyer found that out case dismissed. Not sure why people will compromise their safety and that of small children all in the name of saving a buck (they do find $$ for cigarettes and gambling etc). CO detectors are meant for catastrophic failures (plugged chimneys etc) not to extend the life of the furnace to the "last" day.


----------



## hvaclover

yuri said:


> My furnace is safe and sound and all my customers. I have walked away from them with no fee collected if they look like crooks and my boss is happy to pay my time to go there. Had one drunken loony try sue us for no heat. Turned out he got 1180 litres of Propane delivered next day and his tank holds 1200. When our lawyer found that out case dismissed. Not sure why people will compromise their safety and that of small children all in the name of saving a buck (they do find $$ for cigarettes and gambling etc). CO detectors are meant for catastrophic failures (plugged chimneys etc) not to extend the life of the furnace to the "last" day.



I wish they'd start a public service announcements something like this: IF YOU CAN HEAR YOUR MONOXIDE DETECTOR ALARM, THEN YOU MAY ALREADY BE DEAD.

That kind of over the top approach is the only way a jaded public can be jolted in to realization of the importance of annual maintenance.


----------



## COBRA90GT

*SELLC* - Any updates on your furnace situation? Has it been running ok since you last checked in or did your RPJ experience popped compression rivets/cracked heat exchanger?


----------



## hvaclover

COBRA90GT said:


> *SELLC* - Any updates on your furnace situation? Has it been running ok since you last checked in or did your RPJ experience popped compression rivets/cracked heat exchanger?



He turned out to be an hvac tech posing as a DIY.
He went Bye-Bye.


----------



## bowanna03

I had the same problem and cleaned the flame sensor, I have a friend who is a HVAC tech and he came over and confirmed that was it and no other problems thanks for the advice guys. It did save me a ton of money.


----------



## stwoodsus

*Great place for advice BUT use a professional to get the job done*

As per bowanna03 and others.

"I had the same problem and cleaned the flame sensor, I have a friend who is a HVAC tech and he came over and confirmed that was it and no other problems thanks for the advice guys. It did save me a ton of money."

Cleaning the sensor (with wire wool) seems to be useful advice for a 17 year old furnace anyway.
It did the trick for a similar problem I had with a "re-cycling" on/off igniting burners problem.

But - for contractors who read this - We did change out our old Furnace and AC unit for a 96%/16 seer combination for a few reasons - 

It's time (after 17 years)
We have a friend/installer in the HVAC trade - we know and trust him.
We got a major Tax refund from the IRS so we have some cash.
We know we can get our ARRA refund this year (probably not next)

We have also are decided to add some options for humidifier and electronic air cleaner units to the system.

My Bottom Line is - use the internet like a Library not a College
Get Advice and Opinions but don't expect it to give Training for something like HVAC - Use a professional (That's probably why there is a recognized/mandated certification system for those guys - right?)


----------



## salmonboy

hvaclover said:


> Your snow blower won't kill you in your sleep. Your furnace can.
> 
> Yuri speaks from a position of authority as he has plenty of experience
> and technical knowledge.
> 
> I on the other hand speak from position of a dealer for your ICP product.
> 
> Of which I have been one since their inception in Mi back in the late '80s.
> 
> I have replaced enough bad heat exchangers and whole furnaces for the reason that Yuri stated.
> 
> We can't protect you from your self, but we can no longer any more qustions if you insist on using that equipment with out getting it checked throughly.
> 
> You are in Plymouth and I am in Macomb County; there is a supplier in the area who can provide you with a suprior dealer in your area that can give you the final word on your furnace
> *ANN ARBOR BRANCH*
> *MAP *
> 734-662-3184 Phone
> 
> 
> 
> *FA**RMINGTON BRANCH*
> *MAP*
> 248-477-4900 Phone
> 
> 
> Call which ever is closest to you to give your self peace of mind.
> 
> Please get back to us with what the out come is. We help for no money on this board because the business has been good to us. It is a way we give back.
> 
> But in the mean time I am going to ask the mod to temporarily close this thread.


 
Looks like I probably have the same problem here.
Could you give me the names of some good dealers in my area.
I live in West Linn, Oregon
The furnace is in Tualatin, Oregon, about five miles away.
I think I used Tri-Counties for my own house.
Thanks, would have send a PM but don't have enough posts yet.

Mike


----------



## jaypagediy

*comfortmaker ignitor not igniting*

My comfortmaker gas furnace blowing cold air. I turned it off a a few days and tried again. Still the same thing. I replaced the ignitor and ignitor is not heating up. Red light on furnace lights up when I push the on switch but ignitor still not igniting. Any thoughts? I need help..LOL


----------



## salmonboy

jaypagediy said:


> My comfortmaker gas furnace blowing cold air. I turned it off a a few days and tried again. Still the same thing. I replaced the ignitor and ignitor is not heating up. Red light on furnace lights up when I push the on switch but ignitor still not igniting. Any thoughts? I need help..LOL


Go back and read this thread again.
If it is blowing cold air, then shuts off, then blowing cold air again....

it is cycling and doesn't recognize that blowing (cold air) is actually working. There is a little simple sensor that probably needs to be cleaned. It is explained further back.


----------



## COLDIRON

How Bout starting a new one this is old stuff from 2010, it's still valuable info though.


----------



## salmonboy

COLDIRON said:


> How Bout starting a new one this is old stuff from 2010, it's still valuable info though.


Just figured out that I have two different names here. Must have "lost my log in atone time"

Anyway,these are old furnaces and everything is all ready included in this thread. :thumbsup:

Good luck. Read all the way through. There is also info about reading the blinking lights that tell you what is wrong.:thumbup:

salmonboy/willamette


----------



## irvsccss

hello irv here, I have RPJ heat exchanger comfortmaker. when i turn the unit it comes on for a min thrn shuys down also the fan blower is'nt coming on. could any one give me a hint on what i could do to solve this problem or what probably going on. thanks Irv


----------



## irvsccss

irvsccss said:


> hello irv here, I have RPJ heat exchanger comfortmaker. when i turn the unit on it comes on for a min then shuts down also the fan blower is'nt coming on. could any one give me a hint on what i could do to solve this problem or whats probably going on. thanks Irv


 .sorry missed spelled a few word


----------



## jim2068

.....


----------



## salmonboy

As stated in reply above your's...read this entire thread. It tells you everything. 
Its actually pretty easy once you read it. :thumbup:


----------



## ModelAFan

Just a question... why did this thread get "bumped" back up to the top?

This thread is more than 2 years old...

{I understand that the information is helpful to DIY homeowners, though.}


----------



## yuri

new threads always go to the top and push others down, just the way the page /site works.


----------



## ModelAFan

I know, but this thread was started more than 2 years ago


----------



## yuri

I should have said new replies to any thread pushes the thread to the top of the page. It works well for me as I do a lot of reply posting and can check my post and sometimes edit it and add to it easier when it is at the top of the page instead of hunting for it elsewhere.


----------

